# Jess and Sam - by IrishBard (~BBW, ~SWG)



## IrishBard (Dec 4, 2009)

_~BBW, ~SWG_ - Two very different young women become roommates

*[Authors Note:]* This is going to be done in play format. Character description and reactions will be posted in the stage directions. If this turns out poorly, I do apologize in advance.

*Jes and Sam
By IrishBard​*
*Scene 1*

A dark room of a flat. the lighting should probably be a dark blue on a small part of the stage, leaving the rest in shadow. the set should be able to set the time and place, but at the same time, also be able to be changed quickly with location. downstage wall there is a door, and the left-right exits are easy to get at.

The downstage door opens, and light seeps into the room, allowing for the audience to see the arrangement. there is a comfy sofa, a beanbag chair, a coffee table, a television with a PS3 next to it, as well as some pictures on the wall. in the corner, there is a mini fridge, as well as a CD player with a small stack of CD's.
Jessica peaks around the door. Jessica, or Jess as she's going to be referred to here, is a thin girl, dressed in in a pair of short shorts, a t-shirt that's too tight, a purple fashionable cardigan, and high heel shoes (I should also point out that the play will have multiple Jess's in order to show her change through the story, respectively 1, 2, 3, 4, 5. this is Jess 1. She has long, peroxide blond hair, with sunglasses on her head, looking around with a expression that doesn't so much betray fear, as hand it over to the enemy itself for free. she is quaking with terror.

Jess​Erm...Hello! Hello?! Anybody here? (silence) Erm....I'm Jessica...Erm... I'm your new flat mate...

Her phone rings. suddenly, she changes, from timid to confident within a heart beat. she picks up her phone and strides in as though shes bought the place. 

Jess​Allie, Oh My God, how are you girl?! Yeah yeah good, I'm at the new place. Whoever lives here must be some kind of shut in, I mean... you can't see your hand in front of your face...Yeah, yeah, stuff's coming up later. Don't worry, not hard feelings, you guys didn't get the big enough house, and I picked the short straw. Yeah, but this place is nice! plus I've got my car so I can... yeah yeah uh-huh well, speak to you later, Allie, be sure to see you tonight and... 

The door closes behind her with a snap. Jess freezes, and slowly switches off her phone. 

Jess​Whose there? come on, stop playing around!

Sam from the darkness, next to Jess​Hello 

Jess does the sensible thing and leap into the air with an almighty scream. Sam casually switches on the lights, which changes the lighting to a light, amber glow. Sam is a huge girl, probably tipping at 350lbs at least, with emphasis on the boobs and the belly. she is also a typical goth, dressing in a long flowing black dress, with long sleeves, a low cut bust-line and frilly hips. she also has long dark red hair, with a lot of dark make-up, with full lips with black lipstick. she walks around Jess like a predator, with smooth, confident motions, making it clear to Jess that she was top dog.

Sam​Well...roomie...welcome to you're home for the year. a bit different than the student accommodation from last year, but hey, that's the way it goes. my word, you look as though you've seen a ghost. come on, let's here that voice box working.

Jess​ Erm... m-m-my name is erm... Jessica and...erm...well...I do fitness and health and... erm...my interests are...

Sam​Does it always take you this long to talk or do you think your in One tree hill?

Jess​Erm...sorry, I'm...you know, a little bit shocked after what...

Sam​Sorry, but get used to it. 

Jess​Wow...erm...you know, Halloweens not for another month or so...(Sam looks at her with a death glare) and...erm...if you want, I can offer some...

Sam​If you say diet books, you're going to find many of your internal organs used as my next art piece and your bones used as a reference for my biology coursework! (Jess looks extremely shocked, but Sam continues) Me and Jack sorted it out, but with you here, it shouldn't be that difficult to adapt. rent is £58 a week, and we get the job ads available, so start working. the kitchen stays clean, you cook something messy, you clean it up. boyfriends are ok back to the flat, but make sure they are out before I get up and I don't hear ANY banging! no-one gets up or does anything loud before 11, why, the walls in this place are thin and the sound will get through! (she by this time has walked to the mini fridge and dug out two bottle of beer) if you have any allergies or stuff like that, say now or forever hold your peace. food is separate, unless you want it otherwise, but alcohol isn't and kept here. (she takes the top off both bottles) if you are to call me fat, then do it in the nicest possible way. I know for you that might be hard, but it can be done! usual routine that Friday and Saturday nights are out for partying, and if you have any parties here, allow us to bring our friends. do you have a car?

Jess​Erm...yes

Sam​Use it, the bus if full of perverts who WILL try and get it on with you whether you want it or not. the parking at the university is good, you can drop it off outside the sports lecture hall. what are you studying? (hands Jess a bottle)

Jess​Well, I was planning on studying aerobics, but they ran out of places, so I'm studying martial arts...

Sam​Oh, I approve, roomie. Now, what else is there, trash is out on Wednesdays, don't take what we say under the influence as fact, some rubbish about safe sex. Oh and (Sam knocks her bottle against Jess's and takes a swig) welcome to the place!


----------



## Nexis (Dec 4, 2009)

Hmm, I definitely like this unique way that you're writing this story, different from the way that you normally write in terms of the play setup, but at the same time it gives an interesting way to give details on the characters and the setting as well. Looks good so far, and I look forward to what you come up with next.


----------



## IrishBard (Dec 4, 2009)

we'll I've been writing the kid's pantomime for the 18th, in addition to writing several short plays.


----------



## IrishBard (Dec 5, 2009)

the lighting is dark, with only the TV allowing for illumination. Jess, Sam, and new room-mate Jackie are sat around, watching TV. Jackie is a timid girl, with a huge sweater and small spectacles, with her hair up in bunches. she's small, but thick set, possibly in the 200lbs area. they are all curled up of the sofa together. Jess is now Jess2. she's lost a bit of the preppishness before, and with that, some of her thinness. by most standards, she'd be considered average, and is dressed in pink pajamas, against Sam's all black number. they are having a late-night movie pajamas party, with vodka, popcorn and cuddly toys (Jess's looks brand new, Jackies is thread bear, and Sams looks as though she's been at it with a dissection kit))

Jess​I love this movie, romantic, serene, sweet...

Sam​Sickly, moronic, mass appeal clap trap. I mean, normal relationships aren't like that, the guys a bleeding stalker, for goodness sake!

Jess​Really? well, i suppose if you look at it like...

Sam​A cynic?

Jess​Yeah, then it's that way, but if you're like me and you've got a bit of romance in your soul then...

Sam​Digging a hole, jess, digging a hole.

Jess​Sorry, I didn't mean.

Sam​It's fine...oh thank god, it's finished. so what's next.

Jess looks through her collection​Well I have... (pulls out one and passes it to sam, who groans)

Sam​Oh, not Mama Mia! I didn't like Abba the first time, and now I've got to listen to james bond butchering the lyrics?!

Jess​Ok then, what do you want to put on?

Sam​This! (holds up a DVD and passes it over to jess)

Jess​Hellraiser?! it looks horrible!

Sam​Wimp!

Jess​No it's just...oh god, are they doing that I think their doing?

Sam​Oh yeah! 

Jess​In that case, what does Jackie have (Jackie passes over a DVD, Sam takes one look at it and almost spits out her drink, with Jess turning the box around trying to make something out). hold on, what are they... this is porn, isn't it!

Sam​What, the title "Little Red Riding hard!" didn't give it away?

Jess​Well, it can't be any... wait a moment, is she doing that I think she's doing?

Sam​Oh yeah, Jackies the silent perverter. guaranteed to break your mind.

Jess​I think she has...put on Hellraiser, I'm going to bed. (get's up to walk off stage)

Sam​Scared of a little blood are we?

Jess​I've got to be up early, tomorrow. I need to work some of this off.

Sam​What off?

Jess​Some of this new weight. I must be, what, 10lbs heavier from last month?

Sam​Oh deary me, little miss waif is 10lbs heavier, oh what shall we do!

Jess​Sorry, but some of us take pride in our figure!

Sam​And I do! I'm Round, loud and proud, thank you very much! anyway, I thought that martial art's didn't matter what size you were.

Jess​No... it's just...well I'm meeting the girls up next week and I don't want them to think I'm a complete slob.

Sam​Ok, one, you're not going to burn 10lbs off in a week even if you try, two, being fat does not make you a slob, and third, look at the advantages of being this size. (she places her bottle on her belly) see! I can keep it for ages!

Jess smiling​No you can't.

Sam​Yeah you're right, the bottoms freezing (takes it off). but seriously, if their real friends, I doubt they will give a damn about what you look like. if they do, then you might want to reconsider you're position with them.

Jess​Words of advice?

Sam​No, experience (takes a drink).


----------



## IrishBard (Dec 7, 2009)

The stage has changed to a cafe interior. It seems to be a nice place, several people are there, sitting around tables, drinking coffee, discussing notes and having a good time. however, in the centre of the stage, there is a table with a singular sobbing Jess. Jess is Jess3 now. she would be considered slightly chubby, probably about 130lbs or so, as is wearing very baggy clothing, a hoody, tracksuit bottoms, her hair's a mess. she no longer takes any pride in her appearance, her head in her arms, crying. Matt walks up to her. Matt is not the coolest of guys. he's actually fairly geeky, with a lolcats t-shit and a pair of trousers. a rucksack and messy hair, as well as a weak attempt at a beard, he is a scouser.

Matt​Are you ok?

Jess​No!

Matt​Sorry...

Jess​I'm hideous!

Matt​Really?

Jess​Yes!

Matt​I mean you can't be that bad... (he sits down opposite) I mean, I've seen some fairly ugly people, and you can't be that bad.

Jess​Yes I am! I feel like medusa, everything I look at is going to turn to stone!

Matt​Let me be the judge of that. (Jess lifts her head) wow... you're really pretty.

Jess​Huh?

Matt​Sorry, that sounds so childish... but you are...pretty i mean, not... sorry, Im not good around girls.

Jess​No, no, it's sweet.

Matt​Sorry... Matt.

Jess​Jessica, or Jess, if you want. 

Matt​I don't mean to pry, jess, but why were you crying... if it's too personal, i'll stay out.

Jess​It was some old friends I came to see. all rich, high society, girls, peroxide hair and the lot. I was once 
one of them, now they've made it fairly clear I'm not. I've known this girls since I was 15, we always used to go to parties and clubbing, we lost our virginity at the same party, and...it's just so harsh when they turn to you and say "we don't need a hippo cramping our style".

Matt​That's horrible...wow, you should have nutted them one. 

Jess​I would if I could of. but i don't have a hard enough head.

Matt​I would offer, but I know that if I try it, it will to more damage to me. (Jess laughs), man, that's a beautiful smile. you'se should do it more often, the world needs a smile like that. 

Jess​Thanks matt. I hope to see you around. (gets up and goes)

Matt​A'right, see'yers...oh, before you go, do you want my number, incase you'se want a shoulder to cry on?

Jess​Yeah, thanks. (matt gives her his number and she goes. Matt sit's down, watching her go, smiling.)

Matt​You don't know, mattie-boy, she might call back. she seems a nice enough girl, and could become a gorgeous one.


----------



## IrishBard (Dec 9, 2009)

The house front room. Sam is sitting on the couch having a drink, with Jackie, who is eating cookies, again, silently. Jess is tarting herself up in the mirror, doing her hair, reorganizing her bust, and flitting back and forth between cloths. Jess is Jess4, chubby, it could be said, about 160lbs, with a healthy coating of fat all over. she is nervous and fidgety, wearing a pair of green trousers and a low-cut top.

Jess​Ok, does this look good on me? this top, you know, not the low cut, is it? I don't want to appear like a total slut and...

Sam​Sure, it's fine, whatever.

Jess​I knew it, it's coming off! it doesn't work!

Sam​What are you so worried about, Matt's in my biology lectures, he's got the hots for you, no mistake. whatever you wear makes no difference. 

Jess​Ok, ok, right, how about a dress. I mean, you where dresses and you get around fine and...(Sam stands up, she's wearing trousers), oh. ok, then, back to...

Sam​You could always borrow some of my dresses. I'm sure I've got some old stuff in your size. (walks over to the fridge)

Jess​Thanks, but goth doesn't really suit me.

Sam​Your other choices are...?

Jess​Well...I could always squeeze into my other dresses...

Sam​Not a chance.(brinks out a bottle)

Jess​You're right... why did I become so huge!

Sam​Shut up!

Jess​What?!

Sam​I'm sick of your moping! "Oh me, what shall I do, I'm huge! I'm a freaking whale here!" your the smallest out of us three, stop your moaning!

Jess​Then stop with your self-righteous "Fat and proud" nonsense! Jesus, anyone would think that you enjoy being only a McDonalds away from having a blood clot!

Sam​What, are you worried for me? I take care of myself thank you very much, I'm in perfect health!

Jess​But look at me! I'm a blob, for goodness sakes! I need to get in shape for matt, otherwise it's going to end badly. It's going to be horrible, and he's going to hate me!

Sam​Oh boo hoo! Little miss perfect has never been big before, she thinks she's going to have a wretched time with her boyfriend. Come on, Jessica, you've been with this guy for the later part of the semester, we've got a week to go before we break up, and you still think he doesn't like you this way?! man alive, Matt will like you whatever you do to yourself. (turns away from her and drinks)

Jess​Your only saying that because you've never had a boyfriend! (there is silence. Sam stops drinking, her expression darkening, Jess looks shocked as what she has just said, Jackie watches frightened. the tension is palpable, it is a good minute before anyone says anything.) Oh God, Sam, I'm sorry, I didn't mean...

Sam quietly​Get out


Jess​I didn't mean what I sa...

Sam roaring​I SAID GET OUT!!!!! (spins round and throws the bottle against the wall, smashing it. Jess scuttles out the door, quickly, the door closing behind with a snap. Sam seethes for a bit, before storming over to the fridge and pulling out another bottle. Jackie looks at her with a disapproving look) Are you going to criticize me too?! (Jackie puts up her hands, saying "don't drag me into this", Sam storms over to the chair, drops in, and takes a long draft) stupid bitch doesn't know what she's talking about!


----------



## IrishBard (Dec 13, 2009)

The stage is blank, and darkly lit, the door has a number on it, with a small wall around the outside. there are no props onstage. it is the street, and jess is standing outside, hammering on the door. she's dressed in a hoody and the trousers she wore earlier.

Jess​Please! Allison, Let me in, It's me, Jess. please! I've been kicked out my house! please let me stay the night...Come on, For old times sakes!!! please... I'm at my lowest ebb (starts to cry. the door opens. Allison is the picture of what Jess was before, peroxide hair, pink lace nightie, incredibly thin and pampered, her hair in curlers)

Alli​Oh hello, Jessica, how are you? oh dear, you don't look well at all. Look, come inside, and we'll get you sorted out. 

Jess​Oh thankyou, Allison, I...

Alli​Before say anything, we need to talk about your cloths...basically, eugh! look, we don't want to be seen with such an...unfashionable friend, even in the house, so...(she coughs)

Jess​What, in the street, but people...

Alli​Jess, there's no-one about (Jess starts to strip, taking off her cloths until she's in her underwear. Allison pokes her stomach) Hm... it seem the problem we commented on has only gotten worse whilst you've been living with that dumb goth. don't worry, I know a surgeon, he'll be able to get you as thin and as good looking as me in no time. come on! come inside, I'll have your stuff sent down. just to warn you, we have friends staying the night on the couch, so you're going to have to have the floor, awfully sorry.

Jess​No, no, it's good, as long as i have a roof over my head.


----------



## IrishBard (Dec 16, 2009)

The stage has been converted back into a cafe. Again, like before, lots of customers are bustling in and out. Matt is sitting off in a corner, downstage right. meanwhile, Allison and Jess are standing a little way off. Jess is now Jess1 again, having had a complete makeover from Allisons team, but is a bit more shy about how she acts.

Jess​Are you sure?

Alli​Girl, you've got a figure to kill for now. besides, he's a nerd, he'd go crazy over you! you'd be like a goddess to him.

Jess​I'm still not comfortable with this...

Alli​Oh come on, babes, what's holding you back?

Jess
I mean... it's going to be a shock to him, you know? he's been so used to me how I was, i'm not sure how he'd react. 

Alli​No, I guarantee you he will be amazed. Go on! (pushes jess over to matt's table. Matt looks up, gobsmacked)

Matt​Jess, Jess, is that you?

Jess​Hi matt, yeah, just, you know, me...

Matt
What happened too you?

Jess​Well, erm... I just (sits down), you know, lost some weight. you don't have to worry, now, I'm not a pig any more.

Matt​Ah....well, erm, it's a bit of a shock...

Jess​I supposed, but, Im new, improved and...

Matt​It's just... I kinda liked you the way you were...(Jess stops, Alli looks stunned)

Jess​What?

Matt​And...before, you were really great, fun, and pretty. but now your...eh...

Jess​You mean?

Matt​Look...it's getting awkward, I've got to go, I've got a train home to liverpool in a fifteen minutes, and...(gets up) look, maybe we should see other people...(leaves, Jess looks distraught, Alli slinks over)

Jess​Yeah...

Alli​Well, now I see it. he's just the kind of guy who would only do girls with no confidence or body sense. he's a predator, Jess, you're well to be rid...

Jess​Go away! 

Alli​Look, all i'm saying is...

Jess​I don't care what you're saying, I don't care what you're doing, all i know and care about is that you've screwed up my life, and I want you gone...(Alli pauses, looking insulted, but refused to move. Jess Screams) I SAID GO AWAY, YOU CONCIETED BITCH!!!! (the cafe stops, and turns around. Alli slinks away, and exits the stage, with a contemptuous "hmph". Jess watches her go, when she's gone, she starts to cry. a full minute of tears in just total silence, as Jess has a little cry on stage, her life in pieces. Jackie then walks onstage, dressed in what she would usually wear, and sits next to Jess.)

Jackie​JessJess, why don't you come back to mine?


----------



## IrishBard (Dec 19, 2009)

The stage is back to the inside of the flat. Jackie and Jess are sitting together, with a mug of tea each. there is no sign of Sam at all.

Jackie​You alright with your brew?

Jess​Yeah, yeah it's fine...are you sure it's alright me... being around here.

Jackie​No, no, it's fine... 

Jess​Ok...

Jackie​I've actually meant to talk to you about...well...what happened. 

Jess​hm?

Jackie​I should have said something earlier to you...but, you know how Sam can be...Listen, she might be a bitch, but she's tough for a reason... I've been her friend ever since year 9, we took our GSCE's together, our A Levels, and we've supported each other all the way through. but I can see when she's being harsh, believe me, I've got the scars as well. I think I'm the only one she really...respects, really. anyway, sorry, I'm waffling.

Jess​No, no, it's fine... it's good to hear someone being kind to me after what's happened to me. 

Jackie​And that's the thing...really, that's the crux of why she being so hard on you... She's been through it all before. look (Jackie pulls out her phone and shows Jess something) see the fat one... that's me. i've always remained this sort of size, fat, but not too fat, pleasingly plump, you could say. the thin one...

Jess​Wow... what is she, 125lbs?

Jackie​Oh yeah. and this was in first year of college, you can see. stereotypical hot goth, kind of thing. but then she started to pile on the pounds... I asked why, and she didn't know... a biological thing, I would say, as her mother was the size of a house. I supported her, but she was so anxious, scared and lonely throughout that time... it was a dark time for her, everyone, including her own body, seemed to be against her. however, I tried to help, along with an old boyfriend, Alex, as the new one had buggered off, and now, look at her, probably one of the most confident women I know. but she's a tough nut, Jess, all built up through this time, of striving to cope with the changes. 

Jess​But, if I'm going through the same... surely...

Jackie​I don't know about that... maybe she's showing her own kind of support for you...tough love, you could call it. or maybe she sees herself in you, but doesn't want to touch anything like that. maybe she's still bitter about what happened as sees you, wasting the thin figure you had. the latter probably isn't true, but as i say, I don't know with Sam. 

Jess​So...what should I do?

Jackie​There's a number of things you could do, Jess. but, it's got to be you who makes that choice. You could remain as you are...but I doubt she will be pleased at what you've done to yourself. You could try and change to please her...and Matt, maybe... if you did that, I've got to ask you... do you feel it's right?

Jess​I'm not sure... I felt normal when I was however big I was, but now...I feel vulnerable. It's like... Somethings been taken away, something I wanted to keep. maybe...

Jackie​Whatever you feel is right, Jess. I doubt either Matt or Sam will begrudge you doing what you feel is right.


----------



## IrishBard (Dec 23, 2009)

It's back to the cafe again, Sam and Jackie are sitting around a table, with matt. Alli is sitting a little way off, smiling. all the cast are wrapped up well against the bitter winter.

Sam​So you haven't seen her?

Matt​No, not a word, not a peep. I mean, she hasn't been on facebook, bebo, or anything. I can only assume that she doesn't want me...

Sam​Oh get a grip, Matt. She's head over heels for you, same with you for her. All you know is that you were shocked when she lost weight and you got freaked out by it... oh you're not an Chubby chaser, are you?

Matt​Well, a fat admirer, yeah.

Sam​Explains it a whole lot more, cock-blocked by her weight-loss. If you'd admitted to her before...

Matt​I was going to do that before you kicked her out of your house! it didn't seem right to...

Alli walking over​Oh, hi, Alli, one of Jess's true friends... erm...why are you guys still here?

Matt​What?

Sam​Bugger off, twinkle tits, no-one want's to talk to you!

Alli​Erm... Yeah, anyway, why are you here? I mean, we don't need another bad boyfriend and a fat stupid emo...(Sam bolts up and grabs Alli by the front of the coat)

Sam
Which one do you want to take back before I hammer you're organs into jelly, the Emo bit or the stupid bit!

Matt​What? what did you just say?!

Alli​The grape vine has it that she's claiming you were abusing her! So, a little bit of gossip can go a long...long way to make it as though you'll never get laid again!

Sam​I'll start with the heart! (Slamming alli onto the table) trust this little slimeball to screw things up for everyone.

Alli​Screw things up, I made things better. you're out of a housemate, he's lost a girlfriend, and Jess has fallen off the face of the earth, things are so much... (the door bursts open. there stands Jess, wrapped up in walk clothes. Jess is Jess5, finishing her transformation, a self-confident BBW Rocker. waist length hair, t-shirt and trousers, she weighs in about the same as Jackie at 200lbs, she proudly walks up to the others and sits down. the others are agap)

Jess​What! so I gained some weight over Christmas, doesn't everyone?!

Alli​But...but...but...

Sam​Where the hell did you get that t-shirt?!

Jess​This, original donnington-shirt, it's my mums, after Christmas, I'm about her size, now. Oh, I haven't been spending my entire Christmas sitting around and eating, listening to all the classic rock stuff, and doing ANOTHER essay. I've been working, and you wouldn't believe the amount of money I made (hands a wad of cash to Alli). Here, I want to take you for the surgery, it opened my eyes completely. 

Sam​Wait, what, surgery?

Matt​But, wait, Jess, you earnt it and...

Jess​Matt, before you say anything, I just want to say, if you want to get back together, I'm still willing.

Matt​What...erm... yeah!

Jess​Good...(they start to walk off, Alli's left speachless), Wait a minute (Jess nuts Alli). now, If you don't mind, I want my room back...

Sam​Hold on... just because you've had a makeover and gained a bit of weight does not mean...

Jess​No, I'm getting my room, Sam! hey, I pay rent!

Sam​...I guess that's ok then.

Jackie​Wow, sam humbled, you're doing well.

Sam​Don't get ahead of yourself! (Jess looks her dead in the eye, before sam hugs her) I was going to let you back in anyway. 
(the curtain falls, the end)

Alli​ow...


----------

